#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αστοχίες ράβδων οπλισμού σκυροδέματος (Μέρος 1ο-Κάμψεις ράβδων με λάθος καμπυλότητα)

## tmoug

Μια υποτιιμημένη πλευρά της τέχνης της όπλισης είναι και οι κάμψεις των χαλύβων οπλισμού σκυροδέματος. Ο ΚΤΧ2008 παράγραφος 6.5 και ΕΚΩΣ 17.2.3.2 πως τηρούνται στην πράξη; Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα από τα βασικά σημεία που πρέπει να προσέχουμε για να μην έχουμε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις στο μέλλον. Κάτω από συγκεκριμένες (που δεν είναι και καθόλου απίθανες) συνθήκες μπορούμε να έχουμε θραύσεις του υλικού ή και κρυφές αλλοιώσεις που θα εμφανιστούν αργότερα. 
Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για την παρακάτω εικόνα;

Πως ελέγχουμε τις καμπυλότητες των οπλισμών;

----------


## tmoug

Τι εννοείς μεγάλο Φ; Έχεις καποιο πρακτικό τρόπο που ελέγχεις τις καμπυλότητες;

----------


## tmoug

Το Φ25 γιατί να το κάμψεις; Σε πιο φέρων στοιχείο το έχεις τοποθετήσει;

----------


## tmoug

Εγώ απέκτησα σε μία έκθεση ένα "καμπυλόμετρο" το οποίο και είχα ξεχάσει στο πορτπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου.

Μου ήταν πραγματικά άχρηστο. (κουιζ, τι λάθος έχει το καμπυλόμετρο :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
Ας αναλογιστούμε, σε ποιά παράγραφο του κανονισμού αναφερόμαστε για τις καμπυλότητες;



> Σε μεγάλα Φ όντως μπορείς να το δεις αυτό. Επ' ευκαιρία, ο B500C κατέβασε το minD από 4Φ σε 3Φ αλλά αυτό δεν ενσωματώθηκε κανονιστικά
> 
> στο παρελθόν τα είχα ονομάσει "τα τύμπανα της τρέλας"
> Πιθανά τηρούνται αν το ζητήσεις, δεν στα φέρουν και δεν τα παραλαμβάνεις


Στον πίνακα 17.1 του ΕΚΩΣ στο τμήμα Α γίνεται αναφορά σε καμπυλότητες για άγκιστρα. Πραγματικά είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να τηρηθούν αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι άγκιστρα έχουμε:
- Στους οπλισμούς διάτμησης των στύλων και των δοκών, οι οποιοί σπανίως είναι πάνω από Φ14. (σε μια εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή είχα δει σε ένα έργο συνδετήρα προεντεταμένης δοκού Φ20, αλλά από τότε δεν ευτύχησα να ξαναδώ).
- Στους οπλισμούς των πλακών όπου και πάλι σπανίως έχουμε πάνω από Φ18.
Ένα μεγάλο θέμα λοιπόν είναι ότι δεν τηρείται ο κανόνας του 4D ή 7D.
Ένα ακόμη πολύ μεγαλύτερο θέμα είναι ότι γίνονται καμπυλώσεις στους οπλισμούς των δοκών και των στύλων, οι οποίοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία Β του πίνακα 17.1 του ΕΚΩΣ σαν να είναι άγκιστρα. 
Μιλάμε για καμπυλώσεις με τύμπανα 10Φ, 15Φ και 20Φ!!! αν για Φ βάλουμε 18,20,25...

----------


## tmoug

Αναφέρεσαι στο 7Φ ή στο 20Φ? Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει μια σαφής διάκριση ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο μεγέθη. 

Το ένα αφορά άγκιστρα και την αποφυγή ρηγμάτωσης της ράβδου  το δεύτερο αφορά οπλισμούς πλαισίων και την αποφυσή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος λόγω πίεσης που οφείλεται σε δυνάμεις άντυγας.

----------


## tmoug

Υπάρχουν μια σειρά από δικά μας προβλήματα πριν καταλήξουμε στις ευθύνες των συνεργείων.
Αν από τους συναδέλφους αρχίσει να ζητείται συστηματικά η εφαρμογή των προδιαγραφών(στις περισσότερες μελέτες αναγράφεται στις παραδοχές το τύμπανο κάμψης) θα καταφέρουμε σίγουρα πολλά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει καθιερωθεί σαν γενική λογική ότι ας κάνουμε κάμψεις και ας είναι και ορθές γωνίες (μέθοδος "τσάκι τσαν" - λές και έχει φάει καρατιά και δίπλωσε είναι το σίδερο).

Αν εξετάσουμε το πόσο σημαντικό είναι για την κατασκευή μας η τήρηση του κανονισμού σε σχέση με τις αγκυρώσεις. Από αυτή την άποψη πολλές φορές δικαιώνεται περίτρανα η άποψη ότι μαθαίνεις από τα λάθη και όχι από τη σωστή εφαρμογή ενός κανονισμού.

Το ζήτημα που βάζω εξαρχής είναι πόσο σημαντικό είναι ένα τέτοιο λάθος;

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι σημαντικό σε συνδυασμό και με άλλους παράγοντες.

Δείτε αυτό το paper:http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=701

----------


## nicolas

Γενικά έχει επικρατήσει η υπερόπλιση η οποία σε συνδυασμό με επαρκή τοιχώματα έχει υποβαθμίσει τον ρόλο των αγκυρώσεων. Αντιοικονομικός σχεδιασμός δηλαδή. Αλλά οι εργολάβοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι εάν κοιτάγαμε να φτιάξουμε σωστά σίδερα και γινόταν σωστή όπλιση θα γλυτώναν λεφτά από από περιττά μπετά και σίδερα. Δεν ξέρω εάν συμφωνείτε.

----------


## tmoug

Οι ΜΑΑΠ και οι ΧΑΑΠ απαιτούν ένα συγκεκριμένο μήκος αγκύρωσης. Αν δεν τηρήσεις το τύμπανο κάμψης τότε καλύτερα να μην βάζεις μείωση με 0.7 για το απαιτούμενο μήκος αγκύρωσης.

Αν λοιπόν δεν αποδίδει ο μηχανισμός της αγκύρωσης τότε επί της ουσίας έχεις ευθύγραμμη αγκύρωση στο πλάτος του στοιχείου έδρασης.

Μείωση του μήκους αγκύρωσης ισοδυναμεί με μικρότερη διάμετρο. Μπορεί να υπάρχει Φ20 στη διατομή σου αλλά θα δουλεύει ποσοστό της επιφάνειας του.

Αστοχία με τη μορφή κατάρρευσης θα ήταν αντιεπιστημονικό κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι μπορεί να συμβεί από έναν και μόνο σοβαρό λόγο. Πρέπει να συντρέχουν τουλάχιστον 3 σοβαροί λόγοι, που ο καθένας από μόνος του θα ήταν αρκετός, για να συνδυαστούν και να προκύψει γενική αστοχία.

Από αυτή την άποψη η υπέρβαση των συντελεστών ασφαλείας και της "υπεραντοχής" λόγω υπερδιαστασιολόγησης που γίνεται στα νέα κτίρια ( στα παλαιότερα λιγότερο) απαιτεί "φιλότιμη" προσπάθεια. Από εκεί και πέρα οτιδήποτε άλλο ανήκει στη σφαίρα της έρευνας και της ανάπτυξης της επιστήμης.

Δεν ισχυρίζομαι σε αυτό το θέμα ότι κάποιος κάνει ολέθρια λάθη και κάποιοι άλλοι είναι οι τέλειοι μηχανικοί.

Θα επανέλθω με συγκεκριμένες επισημανσεις για τις αστοχίες που μπορούν να συμβούν ανάλογα με τη θέση του φέροντος στοιχείου και τον τύπο της κατασκευής. Επίσης θα αναρτήσω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες για την αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων.

----------


## Evan

E, σου λέει πως αν δεν έχεις τη σωστή αγκύρωση σε όλα τα μέλη και όλα τα υπόλοιπα τηρηθούν κατά γράμμα, δεν θα έχεις κατάρρευση πέρα από την αναμενόμενη. Ή αν έχουν μπει οι συνδετήρες ανά 12 αντί ανά 10 σε κάποιες κολώνες, δεν θα καταρρεύσει από αυτό το κτίριο. Πρέπει να έχουν γίνει και άλλες παρατυπίες-λάθη.

Οι συντελεστές ασφαλείας αυτά έρχονται να καλύψουν. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν πάνω από έναν αριθμό λαθών-παραλείψεων.
Δηλ. αν στις παραπάνω κολώνες έχεις και μικρή επικάλυψη και τα σίδερα έχουν αρχίσει να σκουριάζουν και έχει ανοίξει και ένα παραθυράκι στο μισό ύψος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλη ταλιμπανιά μπορεί να γίνει επί τόπου ή ακόμα και στην μελέτη, τότε τα πράγματα χοντραίνουν

----------


## Pappos

Αυτό με τα τύμπανα (άσε που είχε γίνει τρελή συζήτηση) είχαμε καταλήξει ότι, στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις σωστά σίδερα με τα προβλεπόμενα τύμπανα. Δεν τα φτιάχνουν στην Ελλάδα. Στις μάντρες (δεν ξέρω για τις μεγάλες) έχουν ένα μηχάνημα για όλα τα τύμπανα. Δηλαδή κάνουν και κακό. (Επίσης είχε γίνει εκτενής αναφορά στο θέμα των τυμπάνων, που θα μπορούσε να γταφτεί ολόκληρο forum μόνο για αυτό το θέμα).

----------


## Xάρης

Στην φωτογραφία της αρχικής δημοσίευσης δε σας φαίνεται περίεργο που η θραύση γίνεται στην εσωτερική θλιβόμενη παρειά της ράβδου και όχι στην εξωτερική;

----------


## tmoug

Συνεχίζοντας τη συζήτηση μας θα έλεγα ότι η πιο σωστή αντιμετώπιση στη μελέτη του προβλήματος των λάθος καμπυλοτήτων είναι αυτό που ανέφερε ο Χάρης. Η διαφορά είναι ότι σε πολυώροφα κτίρια το q=3.5 είναι μονόδρομος εκεί τι κάνουμε;

Νομίζω ότι ο @rigid έχει δίκιο. Άρα ας βάλουμε μια άνω τελεία στη σχέση καμπυλοτήτων και επίδρασης τους στα μήκη αγκύρωσης.

Επίσης, να πω ότι η συνέχεια θα αφορά τις: Αστοχίες ράβδων οπλισμού σκυροδέματος (Μέρος 2ο-Συγκολλήσεις)

Τώρα, ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας. Πώς σας φαίνεται το παρακάτω:

Κουρμπαδόρος και Ράουλα



Νομίζω ότι αν το απαιτήσουμε από τα συνεργεία και τις μάντρες διάθεσης οπλισμών μπορεί να γίνει. Το έχω δει να γίνεται, όταν το ζητάς.

----------

kobaksev, Xάρης

----------


## tmoug

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά νομίζω ότι εμείς πρέπει να επιμένουμε. Πολλά συνεργεία αγνοούν την ύπαρξη άλλων τυμπάνων κάμψης πλην του μοναδικού που διαθέτει ο κουρμπαδόρος. 

Συγκρίνεται το παρακάτω βίντεο με αυτό που είδατε πριν:



Αν κάποιος απαιτούσε στον τεχνίτη να βάλει (γιατί δεν έχει το μηχάνημα πάνω του τη στιγμή που το λειτουργεί) ένα ράουλο μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου γιατί να μην το κάνει?

----------

kobaksev, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά τα βίντεο έπρεπε να διδάσκονται στις σχολές γιατί από θεωρία και κανονισμούς καλά πάμε. Από εφαρμογή τους όμως;

----------


## tmoug

Ίσως θα έπρεπε Χάρη, απλά δε νομίζω ότι όλα μπορούμε να τα μάθουμε πριν πάρουμε πτυχίο. 

Αφού όμως 


> Από εφαρμογή τους όμως;


. 
Ας δούμε τη πολύ σωστή επισήμανση που έκανες 


> Στην φωτογραφία της αρχικής δημοσίευσης δε σας φαίνεται περίεργο που η θραύση γίνεται στην εσωτερική θλιβόμενη παρειά της ράβδου και όχι στην εξωτερική;


, 
καθώς και ο rigid 


> η φωτογραφία μπορεί να προέρχεται από ράβδο που πήγαινε να επανευθυγραμμιστεί


Λάθος καμπυλότητες κάμψης σε αναδίπλωση δεν γίνονται στις μάντρες κατεργασίας του οπλισμού.
Γίνονται *επί τόπου στο έργο*.

Μπορώ να μιλήσω για δύο περιπτώσεις: 
1) Αναδίπλωση σε αναμονές στοιχείων θεμελίωσης όταν κατασκευάζουμε "ντουλάπια¨.
2) Αναδίπλωση αναμονών του τελευταίου ορόφου (αφού περάσουν περικά χρόνια και αποφασιστεί η πρόσθήκη κάποιου ορόφου).

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε καταστροφικές παρεμβάσεις στους οπλισμούς με εργαλεία όπως τα παρακάτω:

----------


## tmoug

Πολύ εύστοχο το άρθρο που παραπέμπεις. Ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός όταν διαπίστωσε ότι δεν τηρούνταν τα σωστά τύμπανα κάμψης για τον διαμήκη οπλισμό αρνήθηκε να παραλάβει. Μετά τα κατασκεύασαν σωστά.

Ο κουρμπαδόρος που δείχνεις στη φωτογραφία αφορά μανδύες - τσέρκια τα οποία συνήθως δεν έχουν προβλήματα καμπυλοτήτων.

Επιμένεις όμως ότι ο εργάτης έχει σηκώσει από το πρωί 20tn. Το ράουλο δε ζυγίζει πάνω από 10kg και το σηκώνεις μια φορά την ημέρα.

----------


## tmoug

Η επανευθυγράμμιση - αναδίπλωση οπλισμού γενικά απαγορεύεται.

Ο νέος ΚΤΧ 2008 στα σχόλια της παραγράφου 6.5 αναφέρει κάτω από ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπορούν να γίνουν.

----------


## tmoug

Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση των προβλημάτων που συζητάμε για τα τύμπανα. 
Η καταπόνηση του οπλισμού είναι τόσο μεγάλη που προκαλείται μικρή "τοπική" διαβρωση στην εφελκυόμενη πλευρά.
Αν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί το κατάλληλο "ράουλο" θα είχε αποφευχθεί.

----------


## tmoug

Δείτε το. Ίσως με αυτό εργαλείο να επιτυγχάνονται καλύτερα και ποιο εύκολα επί τόπου κάμψεις.




Όχι ότι είναι και κάτι το εκπληκτικό αλλά πραγματικά η δουλειά αυτή απαιτεί μεράκι, εργαλεία και τεχνογνωσία.
Πάντως υπάρχουν και συνεργεία που αποδίδουν πολύ καλά. Έχω συναντήσει και είναι πραγματικά από τις ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις της δουλειάς.

----------


## Pappos

Για τα τύμπανα αλλάζει διάμμετρο ?

----------


## tmoug

Υπάρχουν  cast in place rebar benders που αλλάζουν καμπυλότητες.  
Το συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι είναι ενδεικτικό.

----------


## Pappos

Το μηχάνημα είναι καλό.

----------


## tmoug

Συνεχίζοντας θα ήθελα να τονίσω σε ποιά σημεία και σε ποιες κατασκεύες έχει επιπλέον σημασία να προσέχουμε τις καμπυλότητες (τόσο των ράβδων πλαισίων όσο και των άγκιστρων).
Η συνεργασία σοβαρών παραγόντων μπορεί να οδήγήσει σε μια τοπική αστοχία. 

Για παράδειγμα:
Δυσμενής γεωγραφική θέση ή χρήση του έργου (όσον αφορά διαβρωτικές συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος) + αυξημένη ένταση + λάθος-μικρή καμπυλότητα κάμψης ράβδου μεγάλης διαμέτρου.

Όπως έδειξε και η διερεύνηση των Ιαπώνων στο paper που παραπέμπω πιο πριν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τα εξής:

1)Κατασκευή κοντά σε θάλασσα με πλάκες με σώματα πλήρωσης.
2)Κτίριο πάρκιγνκ ή βιομηχανία/βιοτεχνία με πλάκες με σώματα πλήρωσης.
3)Συνδυασμός των παραπάνω για έργα με δοκούς μεγάλων ανοιγμάτων (π.χ. κινηματογράφοι, θέατρα κτλ.)

----------


## tmoug

Ύστερα από ψάξιμο θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι στις μικρές καμπυλότητες κάμψηςς (4D-7D) η χρήση λάθος-μικρότερων τυμπάνων είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη για όσους συναδέλφους χρησιμοποιούν αναρτήρες σε έργα βαριάς προκατασκευής.
[IMG][/IMG]

Δείτε από το forum eng tips το παρακάτω post:
http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.c...=143536&page=1

----------


## Evan

καλά αυτό που δείχνεις 99% χρησιμοποιείται για να στηρίζει τα πάνω σίδερα σε τίποτα βάσεις δεξαμενών οπότε δεν είναι οπλισμός υπό ένταση

----------


## Evan

α ναι δεν το δα δίκιο έχεις

----------


## tmoug

Evan για να πω ολόκληρη την αλήθεια η εν λόγω φωτογραφία αφορά ανάρτηση κεφαλής πασσάλου. 

Rigid σωστά διαπίστωσες και την υποδιαστασιολόγηση του γάτζου. Κανείς δε ξέρει αν είναι το καθένα μόνο του ή και τα δύο μαζί οι αιτίες της αστοχίας. Μπορεί να υπήρχε και άλλη αιτία.

----------

